# Pas synchro entre ical et Google calendar



## jeanlo123 (17 Septembre 2011)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, mais la synchronisation entre ical et Google calandar ne se lance plus. Une solution ? Mon iPad sans agenda, c' est la galère . J'ai vérifié les paramètres pourtant.


----------

